# Solved: Sims Castaway Stories DirectX Issue



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

I was all excited, just got the new Sims stories game, went to install it and it says a big fat no!

I go to install it, enter the code but then it comes up with an error saying the installation cannot continue as it needs the latest version of DirectX, which I have.

I had the same problem with Life Stories but managed to fix it using the following instructions:

1. Start the installer as usual, get to the message that tells you about the DirectX problem, do not press OK.
2. Click the "Start" button, then click "Run", type "regedit" without quotes.
3. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SimsLS.exe in the registry tree.
4. Find the key titled "DirectX Installed".
5. Change it's value from 0 to 1.
6. Press Ctrl-Alt-Tab and close the Autorun.exe process.
7. Now start the installation again. You'll skip the DirectX check this time.

Tried this with Castaway going to AppPath for SimsCS and changing the DX value from o to 1 but it changes itself back every time.

I have also tried running in 2000 compatibily which is another piece of advice posted regarding life stories.

Any ideas of a fix to this issue greatly appreciated, 

Andie


----------



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

Somebody, anybody, pleeeeeease. I neeeeeds to play this game!


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

andie666 said:


> I have also tried running in 2000 compatibily


Are you using *Windows 2000*?

The Sims 2: Castaway Stories
Publisher: EA Games
Developer: Maxis

_Minimum System Requirements
*OS: Windows XP/Vista*
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 1.8 GHz or Equivalent
Memory: 512 MB (1 GB for Vista)
Hard Drive: 3 GB Free (15 GB for Vista)
Video Memory: 32 MB (128 MB Pixel/Vertex Shader 2.0 for Vista)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive
_


----------



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

Nope xp, running in 2000 compatability was just another piece of advice given.

My specs are:

OS: Windows XP
Memory: 512 MB
Processor: Pentium 4 2.8 GHz
Hard Drive: 240 GB with 86 GB Free
Video Memory: ???
Sound Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX5200
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse: Yup
Dvd drive: Yup

How do I find out my video memory?


----------



## Ditt0 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not too good at computers, so not sure if this'll work.


 Click Start

 Click Run

 Type "dxdiag" and click enter

 Click on the Display tab

 "Approx. Total Memory" should be your video card's memory.


----------



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

Video Memory: 128 Mb


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried *reinstalling* DirectX 9.0c?
Are you using *current* Nvidia ForceWare video drivers?


----------



## DarklykraD (Jan 22, 2008)

NVIDIA GeForce FX5200:down:

direct x 9.0 b


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

DarklykraD said:


> NVIDIA GeForce FX5200:down:
> direct x 9.0 b


Here's a more detailed breakdown of the minimum video card requirements:
_Video adapter must have 32 MB of memory (128 MB with Pixel Shader 2.0 in hardware for Vista) or more and one of these chipsets:
ATI Radeon 7500 or better; Mobility 7500, 8500, 9000 series; Mobility M7, x200 or better; Mobility Fire GL/GL v5200; *NVIDIA GeForce 2 or better*; 
GeForce Go 6100 or better; Quadro series; Intel Extreme Graphics 82845, 82865, 915, 945 series, 950 or greater_

The GeForce FX5200 is better than a GeForce 2.


----------



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've done a clean install of DX and am using the latest NVIDIA drivers. 

This is not an issue with my pc it's an issue with the game itself, it has happened with each of the Sims Stories so far and if you look around the net and this site it's something that other people have had problems with. I've got all the Sims 2 plus expansions installed so if there was any issue with my graphics it wouldn't allow me to run these or the other Sims Stories.

The problem is with the installation process, the games App/Path in the registry is not picking up on DX9 being installed (registry value = 0 when it should = 1) and this happens as soon as I try to install, saying the installation process cannot continue as I do not have DX9 installed. Just wanted to clarify exactly what the problem was 

Thankyou to everyone that has tried to help so far.


----------



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

Just found this posted on the EA forums:

"Hi,

I know a lot of people are having this installation issue with the incorrect DirectX version...and most replies tell you that your PC is not compatible or your Graphics card is not compatible either..well, it has nothing to do with any of that and if anyone at EA reads this (which I doubt) You have a problem in your installation that you seem uninterested in patching as it has been around since Life stories emerged...well, to the resolution and it ain't pretty.

Follow these steps...if you can

1. Copy the Contents of the DVD to the C:
2. Go to the Autorun folder and open the Autorun.cfg file with notepad
3. Edit the line DirectXVersion=9.0c and change the 9.0c to a 0 (zero)
4. Now save it...
5. Copy the contents of this folder onto a DVD and then install from that DVD.
6. After putting in key you will at last get to a folder that asks you where you are going to install the game...You have now finally passed the problem.
7. IMPORTANT - Now swap your Copied CD back to your original and finish the install...
8. The game will now load and play normally.

EA - This is probably the worst installation process I have encountered since the old days of DOS games where you had to battle with base RAM.
Especially as it has been an issue since the Life Stories game earlier.
You need to look into this urgently as I like many were on the verge of taking this back."

Followed these instructions yet still no joy so using my initiative I made a couple of changes:

1. Copy the Contents of the DVD to the C:
*2. Delete the DirectX folder.*
3. Go to the Autorun folder and open the Autorun.cfg file with notepad
*4. Delete the line DirectXVersion=9.0c*
5. Now save it...
6. Copy the contents of this folder onto a DVD and then install from that DVD.
7. After putting in key you will at last get to a folder that asks you where you are going to install the game...You have now finally passed the problem.
8. IMPORTANT - Now swap your Copied CD back to your original and finish the install...
8. The game will now load and play normally.

It got to 98%, I was so excited then whoom! My world came crashing down again!

"A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file F:\Support|EA Help\Controller from the media."

I've explored the disc and the file is not there, explains why it can't transfer it I suppose!

Any ideas of a workaround for this??


----------



## andie666 (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG I ONLY WENT N DONE IT!!!!!

I fixed it!!!! Found a copy of the EA support file from another program, copied it to the leftover directory from the failed install in my program files and it worked!!! Ran the install again and it seemed to bypass the file at 98%. 

Yayyyy I happy bunny 

Thank you again to everyone that tried to help me :up:


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

andie666 said:


> I fixed it!!!!


Good job!


----------



## mook8806 (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyway I could get a copy of that support file. I'm desperate to fix this game..it keeps saying I don't have directx 9.0 but I do. I just wanna play!!!


----------



## flamingbartman (Aug 20, 2008)

can someone help me please i got the Sims life stories and Castway stories and tried to install both of them and it i said that i needed *DirectX 9.0c ( which i have) i followed the **Solved: Sims Castaway Stories DirectX Issue and i tried again and the same thing happen that i need DirectX 9.0c someone please help
*


----------



## daunanh (Sep 26, 2008)

I had already solved DirecX problem, but when files were transfered to 4%, it had another problem with message: cannot transfer file TSData\Res\3D\Objective09.package . How can I solve this problem ? Help me please  , I need to play this game


----------



## NikkiSixxGal (Nov 4, 2008)

I too am having direct X problems. I had Sims 2 installed, and Life Stories installed before and they worked perfectly but then my computer crashed and when I went to re-install Life Stories I got the direct X problem pop up. I've downloaded Direct X several times and it says I have it so its not that. I then got Sims Castaway Stories and when I went to play it the same thing happened with the DirectX. I've tried everything and nothing works. I need help!


----------

